# Thurs 29/11 & Sat 1/12 Melb



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Looking at a couple of runs fisho's....first one tomorrow AM. Possibly Ricketts (Hastings on WP also a possibility)...but open for offers. Then if anyones keen Sat AM could produce the goods from the yakfishing gods, so it's up for the akff democratic process on location. Keen campigners start a spiel here (pics of kissing babies encouraged).....then back away from ya promises come Saturday morning


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I'm out for this week  but I'll be dying to get out next week Thursday and Friday all going well that is  
Good luck on the hunt Poddy


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

back from tas & very keen to get afloat on the kayak. Count me in for saturday morning. How bout we hit some wp whiting, flinders salmon ok ok ok ppb snapper if we must 
Correct me if Im wrong but I also heard that now Rudd is in, the fishing is going to be better as well as the drought ending, no more polution, full employment, 3% interest rates 60cent litre fuel (carbon free), a pay rise for everybody and I might have got some of the detail incorrect but a kayak in every house, but definately no mention of a kg whiting for andy bear  
But then again I could be wrong except for the whiting


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

goodluck on the hunt boys, with 2 outtings this week(aiming to hit the bay friday) im a definiete no show for the sat session....hope Mr Snapper makes an appearence 8)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

And don't forget a laptop for each of the kids to tune into akff Squizz! 

I failed to find the snap's yestrday outta Ricketts, and had to be content with snook and a footy I found floating around out there...that was a surprise outta season catch. As for tommorrow, she looks like a lazy SE'er in the AM...any suggestions?


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I have just spoken to a mate who has fished a lot in PPB and he suggests a spot city side of Frankston in 8m water. He said thats would be where he would head for a big snapper but he would move on once the sun rises and go out deep. I have fished this spot before with only one run to report. Its about a 50m walk though down a sand track to the beach. I know this is a popular spot all day when its rough and before light when its calm, so given the weather report our plan would be in close early then a paddle out deep. 
At the base of olivers hill there is a carpark and very handy launch spot where the jet ski's put in, there is a reef about 1km directly off Olivers hill and another about 500m out Olivers hill side of the pier which has been producing whiting and squid and my first ever kayak pinky.
But being such nice weather the boat traffic could be heavy. This spot is about 2k's south of the first mark, maybe we could put in at olivers hill (5.00am) paddle down to the seaford mark lures in tow (in 8m of water) hang about in the shallows til 8.00am, paddle back and give the two reefs a bit of a work out. Or vice versa. Im pretty easy just keen to get out. I am about to go to billfisher and to have a gas bag and replenish some stock that I lost in Tassy last week, will report back on what the local tackle shop has to offer.
seeya
squizz


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds good Squizz....I'm happy to fish whatever plan ya hatch. Probably deeper water is the crack at the moment, but I'm keen to try the pre dawn snapper patch too.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey podster, just got back from the tackle shop & got some sand whitting and some pillies and also spoke to a couple of blokes who have caught snapper this week. Some were taken off seaford earlier in the week and some taken around mordialloc in 12m water as recent as yesterday. 500m south of seaford pier is a bit of a drop off worth a go pre dawn then move out to deeper water as the sun rises. How about we meet at seaford pier carpark at 5.00am. I havent launched from here before so I am about to buzz off from work now and check it out, its 1.5k's away 8) I will post final plans later on tonite, got the kids cricket till 7.30 then I am thinking of either loading up the kayak and drinking a few beers or having a quick fish for pre dusk whiting on the frankston reef. Oooooh decisions decisions, I just love this weather.
seeya
I will be at cricket from 4 til 7.30pm, usually scoring, but will be available anytime after that 0419 777 446


----------



## richardsc (Nov 13, 2007)

hmmm,hope your kids dont see u scoring squizzy,they might tell ya missus,lol,im thinking of doing fishermans or sunnyside in the morning,but might try out the shark hole off blairgowie/rye,just gotta sort me an anchor,lol,some nice flattys and snapper and gummys have come from there in the past from a stink boat,lets se if the yak can follow suit


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i fancy fishermans ( not fished there yet ) or sunnyside again but not had much luck around there recently ( maybe those weirdos around the car park are scaring the fish away, they defo worry me ), i will ponder on it tonight then attack at dawn or there abouts, tight lines, steve taff


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

See ya for a 5am (or there abouts) Seafood launch Squizzo. I have a few marks around Seaford Pier which I've never fished but can give a go...or alternatley run some lures for flat fillets a la Y-Not's BBQ (or maybe just turn up at his joint and do a runner with em). Any other takers for a lazy Sou Easter?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Mile bridge, lads, in 8m of water. Is a good show at the moment acording to HV intell.

I'm too buggered to leave the neighbourhood this WE so will fish Mornington. S/E winds are not a good omen for any of us so good luck!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey scott, we got the same intell, Colin does electrical work for us & he was telling me he has a new hobie that will be getting a run soon for some calamari & whitting when the snapper slow down.
Team podsta squizzy are gunna have a crack early at seaford and maybe work our way down to mile bridge. Th wind should blow itself out tonite and I am expecting the morning to be a gooden.
The launch at Seaford pier is good, a bitumen right down to the beach & free parking. Pop a float and some small hooks in poddy, seaford pier has always been good for gars.
Good luck peninsula kayakers, the s/e wind will be picking up as the weekend goes on but there is plenty on offer and some effort should see some good reports posted this weekend.


----------

